# No, I'm not a GH employee. It's just a damn good deal



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Even if you don't do GH. Its a damn good deal.
The pair of bags is on sale for $10 instead of $25








Equipment


Grubhub food delivery gear. Insulated warm/cold bags, cards




grubhubdrivershop.com




I'm thinking they want to get rid of them in order to introduce their new parent company's logo equipment.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

“Going Out Of Business Sale!”
💩


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Even if you don't do GH. Its a damn good deal.
> The pair of bags is on sale for $10 instead of $25
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to be GH driver to buy one?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Do you have to be GH driver to buy one?


Although I do drive for them, I don't think it is a requirement.
When you order, all they ask for is your email, your shipping information, and your credit card information.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Even if you don't do GH. Its a damn good deal.
> The pair of bags is on sale for $10 instead of $25
> 
> 
> ...


This would be killer deal if I can somehow delete that hideous logos. I don’t want to pay to advertise and I despise any of these so called “tech” gig companies.

Any ideas?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Do they haz velcro?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

We got them in our store they are very cheap worth $10 though. GH will out last all app companies even at 25% rake...the best at what they do. Their support is very fast. Say a guy try's to cheat the system by ordering 3 cheeseburgers with special instructions triple meat.
1 call and the bill is triple.now I am still hold for 6 hours on other app.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Although I do drive for them, I don't think it is a requirement.
> When you order, all they ask for is your email, your shipping information, and your credit card information.


Thanks.
No sales tax for me in NV, so an even $10 delivered.
I'm not a GH driver and the order went through fine.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

You can always get insulated bags at places like Goodwill. They will almost certainly be even that much cheaper and you won’t have to worry about advertising for GH.

Something like an Igloo ice chest might be worth considering as well, depending on the type of vehicle you have.

Just think, if you had a name like George Henry or Gina Hernandez, you could say “those are my initials”.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks. Got one. I don't deliver food, but if I change my mind, I'll have a bag to use.
Right now, I deliver pax only, and I'd actually like to stuff some of them into this bag.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Illini said:


> Thanks. Got one. I don't deliver food, but if I change my mind, I'll have a bag to use.
> Right now, I deliver pax only, and I'd actually like to stuff some of them into this bag.


Its a set of rwo. You do realize that?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Its a set of rwo. You do realize that?


Yes, what you posted is a set of 2, but I didn't get that. I got the single bag for $5.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

There really are some good prices on that page. Though the drink carrier is kind of pricey at $19.99. Too bad that isn't on clearance. I am fairly certain I paid a lot less from Amazon. Of course the cardboard ones are free.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They sent me both of these for free a few months ago after I completed 25 deliveries. I thought they sent these out for free to everyone.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> They sent me both of these for free a few months ago after I completed 25 deliveries. I thought they sent these out for free to everyone.


From what I know, they only send you your first set free.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> From what I know, they only send you your first set free.


Oh gotcha, yeah they are worth $10 the larger one has foam in it so its not like the cheap ones at the grocery store it's good to just lay on its side in the back seat I don't use it as a top loader, the smaller I don't know it's in my closet somewhere.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> From what I know, they only send you your first set free.


Yes, only the first set is free. To this day I don’t honestly know why but they sent me a huge catering bag for free in 2019. That bag is really nice.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> You can always get insulated bags at places like Goodwill.... and you won’t have to worry about advertising for GH.
> 
> Something like an Igloo ice chest might be worth considering


But I'm worried about advertising for Igloo.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> But I'm worried about advertising for Igloo.


Igloo is fine made in USA brand. We had several for decades. Small one to carry six pack and large one to bring home bluefin tuna. I will be proud to show it off, instead of this made with slave labor in China crap.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Flawlessbox said:


> Igloo is fine made in USA brand.
> I will be proud to show it off, instead of this made with slave labor in China crap.


I was kind of joking to make a point, but since you brought it up, Igloo can be made with slave labor in El Salvador and China.
Are you still proud to show it off?


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> We got them in our store they are very cheap worth $10 though. GH will out last all app companies even at 25% rake...the best at what they do. Their support is very fast. Say a guy try's to cheat the system by ordering 3 cheeseburgers with special instructions triple meat.
> 1 call and the bill is triple.now I am still hold for 6 hours on other app.


For drivers Grubbub is trash. They are the worst of the three. They used to be the best but ever since the takeover they have become complete rubbish.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

For small business owners better . But fees 25 %


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I was kind of joking to make a point, but since you brought it up, Igloo can be made with slave labor in El Salvador and China.
> Are you still proud to show it off?
> 
> View attachment 606328
> ...


Cheap knockoffs. That is why you pay few bucks more and get the original and top tier of their products. Like I said I still have decades old USA made Igloos but I honestly don’t have anything that last from Amazon/eBay/Aliexpress Chinese companies, Made in China crap.

Also I’ve worked with several Central American companies/factories and I still do. Yes the pay is low and quality of life isn’t great for many but no way they were forcefully taken to the camp and get “job training” to make money for their government, while locked up and getting “re-education.”


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Flawlessbox said:


> Cheap knockoffs. That is why you pay few bucks more and get the original and top tier of their products. Like I said I still have decades old USA made Igloos but I honestly don’t have anything that last from Amazon/eBay/Aliexpress Chinese companies, Made in China crap.
> 
> Also I’ve worked with several Central American companies/factories and I still do. Yes the pay is low and quality of life isn’t great for many but no way they were forcefully taken to the camp and get “job training” to make money for their government, while locked up and getting “re-education.”


I worked with call centers in Central America and for many it's really a dream job compared to what else they have available in some of those places. To be honest I'd trade the majority of them for the lazy, entitled spoiled agents we had working at our site btw every agent stateside was paid $15 an hour with bonuses, insurance etc and this was in 2015. The company flew over the management team and a couple agents from one of the offshore centers and during their visit they asked me "what is wrong with these people working here?" Sad but true. I also visited their location a couple years later and it was night and day difference.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Igloo is the best brand, regardless of where made. Although this anecdote is a little stale... I have done a lot of desert camping (Joshua Tree). We wanted to get the best cooler that would keep ice the longest, so I went out an bought every cooler brand I could find. About eight. Put a block of ice in each one, and placed the coolers in a room with the door closed.

A week later the Igloo was the only cooler with any ice remaining. So all the other coolers were returned and we kept the Igloo.

Worst cooler: COLEMAN.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Igloo is the best brand, regardless of where made. Although this anecdote is a little stale... I have done a lot of desert camping (Joshua Tree). We wanted to get the best cooler that would keep ice the longest, so I went out an bought every cooler brand I could find. About eight. Put a block of ice in each one, and placed the coolers in a room with the door closed.
> 
> A week later the Igloo was the only cooler with any ice remaining. So all the other coolers were returned and we kept the Igloo.
> 
> Worst cooler: COLEMAN.


I saw a video awhile back comparing Igloo to Yeti and the Igloo performed pretty much the same (might've been better, I don't remember).


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Flawlessbox said:


> Cheap knockoffs. That is why you pay few bucks more and get the original


Sorry, but you're wrong again.
They were not "knockoffs".
Genuine Igloo Trademarked products.

One line of Igloo product, i.e. the chest type cooler, may be made in the USA, but Igloo is more than just one line of product.
Again, the pics I posted are GENUINE Igloo products. NOT knockoffs.

You're getting worked up about a $5 logo'd bag, on your Made in China logo'd phone or computer, while wearing your logo'd Made in Indonesia Nike shoes, driving your logo'd Hecho in Mexico Ford.

And since we're sharing stories, I've had 4 socket wrenches break in my life so far, all Made in USA, and have yet to have any of my Made in China or Taiwan socket wrenches break.
Are you proud to display once predominantly Made in USA Craftsman, Husky, Stanley logos, even though the overwhelmingly majority, but not quite all, of their products are now Made in China or other "slave labor" countries?

Should I be worried or upset about the Craftsman logo on my Tool Bag?


----------



## Tironius (Mar 11, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Do you have to be GH driver to buy one?


No. I just bought it right now. I do Doordash.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Just got my bags in today. (Logos and all LOL)
Well worth the $10 delivered. 

Everything went smooth.
Emailed order confirmation. 
Emailed when shipped with tracking number. 
Emailed when delivered.


I'm not a fan of the handles though, since they loop across the top opening.
I know why they designed that way, so you have the option to carry the bag upright or flat, which I understand especially with pizza, but I wish the smaller bag didn't have it that way.
A minor annoyance to me, and not a deal breaker. I'm just sayin'.
Others may prefer it that way.

Thanks again @Rickos69 for the heads up on the deal.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Just got my bags in today. (Logos and all LOL)
> Well worth the $10 delivered.
> 
> Everything went smooth.
> ...


If I want to carry them horizontally, I always slide the handles from the top to the sides and pull up from the middle where the logo is.. That leaves the top free to unzip and open.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Flawlessbox said:


> ... instead of this made with slave labor in China crap.


You can relax now.
These bags are NOT made in China.
They are made in Vietnam, friends and supporters of the USA.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Just as I thought. Orange is the new Black Red. This is why the bags are on sale.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Just as I thought. Orange is the new Black Red. This is why the bags are on sale.
> View attachment 607680


I heard this is an actual picture of you modeling your new Orange jumpsuit:


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I heard this is an actual picture of you modeling your new Orange jumpsuit:
> 
> View attachment 608273


Touche!!!!


----------

